# 1950's B.F. Goodrich Challenger Vanguard II



## krzymnky (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know for sure what year it is but its still rideable. It was handed down from my Great Uncle to me when I was about 10. I'm now 27. Now on to more information about the bicycle.
I do not know much about it. It still has its shiny fenders, spring loaded seat, and wide handle bars. It has it original paint that seems like everytime I look at it its slowly fading off. I will try to post pics as soon as I can. Please if anyone knows anything about them please clue me in. I occasionally air up the tires for old times sake to ride it around.

1950's B.F. Goodrich Vanguard II scripted/ pin striped on chain guard, B.F. Goodrich Challenger plate mounted on front. 26"x1.75" tires and rear rim is a Kome Super.

Pictures will be posted soon.


----------



## krzymnky (Dec 22, 2010)

Pic's as promised:

<a href="http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/?action=view&amp;current=BFGBIKE.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/th_BFGBIKE.jpg" border="0" alt="1950's B.F. Goodrich Bike" ></a>

<a href="http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/?action=view&amp;current=BFGFrontPlate.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/th_BFGFrontPlate.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/?action=view&amp;current=BFGChainGuard.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/th_BFGChainGuard.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/?action=view&amp;current=BFGSerials.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/th_BFGSerials.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/?action=view&amp;current=BFGRearWheel.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/krzymnky9/th_BFGRearWheel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks like a 60's Murray built bike. The long pointy rear fork is tell tale.

Pat


----------



## krzymnky (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a new one on me. I really didn't know they were still making bikes like that in the 60's. Anything else anyone can tell me? I don't know where to turn for more info.


----------

